# What's wrong with my Colson???



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 24, 2008)

I spent the better part of yesterday and most of today tweeking my old Boy's Colson, and now I have a wierd problem  ... 

...It started after I thoroughly cleaned and then re-lubricated the head tube bearings, the crank bearings, and the coaster brake hub on my Boy's 26 inch Colson. There was excessive bearing-rattle, loose, dry chain squeak, and numerous clicks due to old grease (which all parts lacked) and grit (which was excessive). Now it's silent, coasts much better than before, and rides rather well, but the hub is doing strange things. As long as I'm pedalling along, the hub won't skip or slip, but as soon as I stop and coast for a while, something changes, and when I start pedalling again the hub just slips and my pedalling does nothing. it acts as if the chain has come off in that I pedal and the sprocket just turns real fast; the biycle just doesn't accelerate. After two or three revolutions of the sprocket in this matter, It catches (silently) and cruises along nice. Did I put lubricant on something I shouldn't have when I took the hub apart? Or perhaps this normal, and it will happen less and less as the grease is moved about with use? It's an odd hub; I've never seen another one like it. No name, brand or logo to be found. The coaster brake arm has a basket weave/ corss hatch pattern stamped there, but that's it. This never happened untill I cleaned and relubed everything (maybe because the old grease slowed things down?). Is there a part I need to de-lube inside or a part which needs changing? Is this a normal thing; does the hub need time to catch after you've coasted for a while? it is starting to get dangerous; when I'm not paying attention I'll go to pedal, put my weight down and slip about!   Any Help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 24, 2008)

I figured this fit here too being that it's based on a lubrication and maintenance problem...

I spent the better part of yesterday and most of today tweeking my old Boy's Colson, and now I have a wierd problem  ... 

...It started after I thoroughly cleaned and then re-lubricated the head tube bearings, the crank bearings, and the coaster brake hub on my Boy's 26 inch Colson. There was excessive bearing-rattle, loose dry chain squeak, and numerous clicks due to old grease (which all parts lacked) and grit (which was excessive. Now it's silent, coasts much better than before, and rides rather well, but the hub is doing strange things. As long as I'm pedalling along, the hub won't skip or slip, but as soon as I stop and coast for a while, something changes, and when I start pedalling again the hub just slips and my pedalling does nothing. it acts as if the chain has come off in that I pedal and the sprocket just turns real fast; the biycle just doesn't accelerate. After two or three revolutions of the sprocket in this matter, It catches (silently) and cruises along nice. Did I put lubricant on something I shouldn't have when I took the hub apart? Or perhaps this normal, and it will happen less and less as the grease is moved about with use? It's an odd hub; I've never seen another one like it. No name, brand or logo to be found. The coaster brake arm has a basket weave/ corss hatch pattern stamped there, but that's it. This never happened untill I cleaned and relubed everything (maybe because the old grease slowed things down?). Is there a part I need to de-lube inside or a part which needs changing? Is this a normal thing; does the hub need time to catch after you've coasted for a while? it is starting to get dangerous; when I'm no paying attention i'll go to pedal, put my weight down and slip about!  Any Help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 24, 2008)

I tightened up the sprocket/pedal assembly and there is quite a difference. I did not realize just how loose it was... I am beginning to think this is an old problem being aplified by a loose sprocket and too much lubricant on the brake internals.


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 25, 2008)

The type of lubricant you use has an impact, also. There is an assembly inside the hub which looks like a screw and a cone; the cone has to engage to allow the sprocket to drive the hub.  When the grease is heavy - it's slow to engage.  If your hub has a oiling port (like a New Departure) a little oil will help cut the grease and speed engagement. 

I just went thru this with a Schwinn hub; I used some heavy duty hi-temp grease for use with automotive disc brake hubs, and the damned thing barely functioned.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to know, Thanks a lot. My hub is unmarked- no idea what kind it is, however there is an oil port so I'll give it a shot. The hub casing is REALLY nice inside, so I may just look for a new old stock hub and switch the guts with mine. I have a parts hub for my Colson, which has the same hub casing and the same internals as mine (very minor differences) and it's marked "Renak" on the hub casing with a small buck insignia and several numbers... The coaster break arm is labeled "Swift". I've never seen a hub like it... the lubricant I used was fairly heavy, but it was bicycle grade and formula (it's not automotive, so I wouldn't think there'd be a problem). Maybe I used a little too much? The problem has gotten better with a little riding, though it still skips a little too much for my liking. I'll put a picture up shortly. 

Thanks Chuckspeed.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 25, 2008)

I removed a little lubricant and made minor adjustments and its a little better. Thanks Again.


----------

